# Parallel Tracks



## Batfink (Mar 25, 2010)

Hi everyone,
Just a noob question, I looked everywhere but just can't seem to find the answer.
What is the distance, or gap, between parallel n scale tracks, just trying to plan out my twin mainline and want to get it right.
Thanks
Peter.


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

The minimum distance would be 1 1/4".


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Peter,

The National Model RR Association (NMRA) has a website with a fabulous Standards section. Here's just one example pertaining to track clearances. Poke around their site ... very helpful info ...

http://www.nmra.org/standards/sandrp/s-8.html

TJ


----------



## Batfink (Mar 25, 2010)

Thanks guys


----------

